# rattling spoiler



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have an aftermarket spoiler on my b14 sentra. its the erebuni bow syle with LED, but that thing rattles when the bass kicks, i put some double sided foam tape at the base of the spoiler(where it screws on to the car) to absorb some of the impact, but it still rattles like hell, any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone?


i was over at fatmat.com, and they have this liquid that absorbs sound, so i'm thinking of getting some of that and putting some of that liquid in thru one of the holes underneath the spoiler, but that thing is expensive


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

do you have the full catback system or just the muffler


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NightCrawler said:


> *do you have the full catback system or just the muffler *


i have a full cat back system

but what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I see two people who want to get banned perhaps?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I see two people who want to get banned perhaps? *


and for what exactly...?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Maybe the 200 ? marks. One or two would have done the job. Hes trying to find an answer, and all you can do is wh0re up his thread.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i'm sorry about that..didn't think it would create a post box 50 times longer than the height, thought it would do a few columns..ANYWAY, i was just trying to figure out like Illest Rice what an exhaust system has to do with a rattling spoiler..

yeah sorry dude for the thread jacking, i have no idea about the rattling spoiler..mine has started to rattle a bit on the side weldings but other than that it's just around the trunk for me...good luck


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i guess i'll just have to wait till the fat mat gets here and see if that helps or if it stops the rattle(from what i can hear, the LED cable inside the spoiler is the culprit


----------

